# Blood Angels Codex Cover



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I was just searching for something unrelated, and found this! I don't know if it's already been found, but I'll post anway...


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

This is not the cover. This is fanart and pretty good, it was first fanart of imperial fists you can see some fist still in the picture. The real cover is in the rumour thread it was the cover of WD. It is ok but nothing great, would have prefered this as a front cover.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

agreed, its funny this pic has popped up so often that even I know its a fake and it still pops up!


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

As Concrete Hero has conveniently posted:



Concrete Hero said:


> Its a shame that's not real Metal
> 
> That's a modified picture of some Imperial Fist. Done quite well I must add
> 
> ...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yes, its a shame its not the front cover (despite the small easily fixed mistakes), but unfortunately GW purged all its talented artists years ago when Josef Stalin took over the company.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

haha well said stella!

I really do hope the WD cover isnt the actual one. If it does turn out to be that ill never say a bad word against my chaos 'dex!


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

woah, at first I thought this was the real cover but on this higher resolution shot when you pay attention just some of the close detail you can tell its photoshopped right off the bat. They did a decent job but their deffinatly not a hired graphic designer that is for sure.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey, a lot of those graphic designers do their best work in photoshop.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

What White Dwarf cover are we talking about? I've just looked on GW website and none of the White Dwarfs have any Blood Angels on the cover?


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

CotE,
If I can get the image for you, if not, I'll add the link (if OK)

I take it that they mean this one (from BoLS). "Rumoured" to be the cover from WD, therefore "likely" to be the 'Dex cover.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/S4Kh9GyBYoI/AAAAAAAAHRA/RLBoXdl25yE/s1600-h/bloodangels-wd-cover.jpg


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

It just looks so rubbish  and cliche!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> It just looks so rubbish  and cliche!


Couldn't agree more after having seen how cool the fake, Imperial Fists cover looks.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I can see that they were trying to call back to the classic Angels of Death cover









Either that or just they're reached the point where all their covers look the fucking same. "Have everyone rushing at the right side of the page. Ok, go!"


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Galahad said:


> I can see that they were trying to call back to the classic Angels of Death cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! it's funny cus it's true!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

One big guy in the middle telling everyone to rush the right margin...









It's right up there with one big guy in the middle having everyone rush the front/both sides at once 
Eldar, SM (last two), Chaos, Witch Hunters, etc.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Calling remaining forces of the right side to rise against the oppression of the left side! Join the Right Side United Front!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

fair point galahad! that guy must be the master of directions! he has a degree in right though!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

They must roll 1-2s a lot. 

What is up with the new Bloodangels dude's legs looking like giant plastic toy legs. I guess they took the art should fit models instead of models should fit art route. 

When are they going to start making their art look a bit more professional than something that was taken off a 1974 sci fi book cover. I've always been a huge fan of the people who do the black and white ink/pencil drawings in the codex, but the color images are usually garbage.

The fake image actually looks gritty, dark and ominous. Kinda makes me want to play BA or IF... they should hire that guy.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

imo the fake one sux, the "real" one just ok - nothing bad nothing good. Cant satisfy all the tastes eh?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Fair point, MyIcloseparenthesisarkness

I think I liked the fake better simply because it brought back the old, much cooler color scheme, rather than the shitty boring all red crap we have now


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ah, but the Necron cover is just the one warrior. They will be attacked by all margins if they don't get their act together!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

that cover looks very john blanche-ish to me , personally i dont think much to his style or work, but hes the head of the art department so i guess were stuck with his style till he retires or dies


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

The WD Blood Angels cover is a gateway drug to bulimia.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The new BA one is sadly almost as bad as the good old 94 SW coedex Cover. Proportions are out the windows. There are no major angeling issues at least with arms and heads not fitting with the bodies though:alcoholic:


The extremely shitty Cover trend defo continues:cray:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> that cover looks very john blanche-ish to me , personally i dont think much to his style or work, but hes the head of the art department so i guess were stuck with his style till he retires or dies


I thought it was just me that wasnt overly keen on his work.

I cant think of a cover in recent times I have really liked.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i like his alternate paint schemes in the current daemon 'dex, but if this is his artwork stlye, then i have lost a bit of faith!


----------

